# The Highlands at Sugar, NC Dec. 12-19 $500



## gprince (Nov 6, 2015)

The Highlands at Sugar Resort located in Banner Elk provides its guests with prime access to all the Blue Ridge Mountains have to offer. The suites at The Highlands at Sugar are very accommodating to families and groups, offering plenty of comfort and space.

Spacious two-bedroom units feature a large living area with working fireplace, in-room laundry facilities, and dining for eight. Bedding includes two king-sized beds and two pull-out sofa beds providing sleeping accommodations for up to eight guests. Master bathrooms feature a separate shower and a large Jacuzzi tub. Heated indoor pool. Located less than a mile from Sugar Mountain Ski Resort with daily bus shuttles.  

If you have any questions, please email garymprince@bellsouth.net. I accept Paypal.


----------



## gprince (Nov 14, 2015)

Still available. Very popular ski resort area.


----------



## gprince (Nov 19, 2015)

still available.


----------



## gprince (Nov 24, 2015)

Still available. Will consider offers.


----------



## gprince (Dec 1, 2015)

still available.


----------



## gprince (Dec 4, 2015)

still available.


----------



## gprince (Dec 8, 2015)

Ski Sugar Mountain Ski resort is open for business.


----------



## gprince (Dec 11, 2015)

Last Chance.


----------

